
How I used my phone's barometer to track my location underground - jodureau
https://medium.com/snips-ai/underground-location-tracking-3ea56803dddc#.ix7it1ya6
======
yl1971
Cool science!

------
msasania
Super!

------
zibra
Nice hack!

